# Planeamento de redes e rotas - aprender com as formigas



## Vince (21 Fev 2011 às 08:32)

Achei estes artigos interessantes, estudar as formigas para desenvolver melhores algoritmos de planeamento de redes e rotas mais curtas ou eficientes entre pontos de redes complexas.



> *Next generation of algorithms inspired by problem-solving ants*
> The ants were able to find the shortest route from one end of the maze to the other in under an hour, then were able to adapt and find the second shortest route when obstacles were put in their path.
> 
> An ant colony is the last place you'd expect to find a maths whiz, but University of Sydney researchers have shown that the humble ant is capable of solving difficult mathematical problems.
> ...






> *Supercolony trails follow mathematical Steiner tree*
> An interdisciplinary study of ant colonies that live in several, connected nests has revealed a natural tendency toward networks that require the minimum amount of trail.
> 
> Researchers studied ‘supercolonies’ of Argentine ants with 500, 1000 or 2000 workers to identify methods for self-organising sensors, robots, computers, and autonomous cars.
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Fev 2011 às 20:48)

Artigos porreiros, nunca tinha pensado no assunto, mas é sem dúvida algo muito intrigante e interessante de observar.


----------



## Agreste (8 Ago 2011 às 21:15)

A parte da resolução matemática destes labirintos é bastante interessante.


----------

